# 10 Gallon Fish Tank



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I ahev 1 Pletco Sucker Fish, Two Male Mollies and Five Guppies is this good for a ten galloon tank, with filter, heater,substrate and decorations? The substarte is not much is really low. I'll post pictures soon. Cus I need help identifying my type of sucker fish.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

what kind of pleco is it? some can grow to be quite big, and you'll need to find a new home for him very soon if you've got the wrong kind.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The Mollies will need a larger tank. If the pleco is what I'm hoping it is, he and the guppies will be fine in the 10 gal.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, post those photos and we can ID your sucker fish! :-D


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok I will BRB


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Yup its a commom pleco... You are going to need a 100+ gallon tank or rehome him SOON. He can grow to 2 feet long.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen one of those grow to be the length of my arm!!!!
**also, why is the betta removed from this tank? He should be okay in there if there's plenty of plants for hiding.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

What! That BIG! Well I heard all fish grow according to their surroundings.

here; the 10 gallon tank. If I see him growing too much I'll look for a bigger bigger tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No, pet stores tell you that to make a sale. Those plecos will far exceed that tank in time.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Goldie2nd said:


> What! That BIG! Well I heard all fish grow according to their surroundings.


the only way that's even kinda true is that some fish will experience stunted growth in a too-small environment. it's not a good thing, it's a sign of poor health.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

That would be called animal abuse to keep the pleco in there. Because they DONT grow to there tank size, it will keep growing and growing untill it kills its self. How big is it now?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Only a fe inches but going to take him back to Walmart yes i bought it there and giving back the Mollies also
Getting Neons instead.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I got the Pletco as a gift. So need to give it back.


----------

